
Experts-exchange.com: Internet Leach - shawndumas
http://remy.tumblr.com/post/540245276/on-experts-exchange-com
======
kls
I wish Google would stop putting theme so high up in the ranking. I am with
you on this one. They have the right to run their business how they want but I
always feel baited when I follow the link and did not realize that it was
them. Google should really penalize people for information baiting. They let
Google see the answer, so that it will be indexed and then put up a DRM wall
for regular users.

I got bit by this by scribd the other day, I went to download a pdf, and they
said I had to log in with Facebook (I don't have an account but my wife does)
I was reluctant but I did, then after they got my wife's Facebook acceptance
they told me that the document was in the archive and that I would have to
upload a document to get 24hr access to the archive. I think they could have
told me there was another hoop before they got my (my wifes) info. I was
pissed and uploaded a profanity riddled document explaining my thoughts on
scribd practices.

Anyway, I am rambling my point is actions like scribd's make me very hesitant
to sign up with these information baiters like experts-exchange because there
is always one more hoop to jump through.

------
SanjayUttam
I'm not sure if this is still the case, but at least at one point you could
scroll down and look at the "solution". I believe before that (and maybe
still...) you could just view the cached version of the google result, and see
everything. If both of those don't work, get a FF plugin like this:
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/967/> and then modify your
request header / user agent to make it seem like you're the google spider.
Haven't tried that in a bit, but worked the last time I did. Can't see why it
wouldn't now...

